# Suggestion regarding Monitor for Photo Editing



## src2206 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello friends

I intended to buy a monitor primarily for editing photo. 19"-20" WS would suffice. Could you please suggest some models? Price range preferably <=5-5.5K

I know *IPS panels *are best (my modest 26" LG TV is S-IPS and I love the color reproduction of it)...so a little smaller sized, but IPS panel would be a great thing to have. I tried the LG site but could not find any Panel specification. Hence, do please mention the specific model while suggesting.

Presently I have old and trusted COMPAQ 15" CRT, but it little hard on my bespectacled eyes...
I do not need HD capabilities as I do not intend to use it for movies and I do not play much of a game....

Please help.

Thank you


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 4, 2011)

IPS panels for 5-6k, impossible, either raise your budget or use your TV as the monitor

I think the cheapest one available is Dell Ultrasharp U2311H. Available for 15,750 on SMCinternational website


----------



## src2206 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks...I had no idea that it would cost this much. I think I shall save up for the IPS panel and stick to my CRT for the time being...

What about this one UltraSharp U2211H 54.6cm (21.5 inch) Monitor Details | Dell India ?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 4, 2011)

That is the same line of monitors, just an inch smaller. So it should be good, but I don't think the price difference would be high. the main problem with Dell or you can say IPS panel monitors is the availability. It is hard to find them in India. Enquire with Dell showroom if you don't find this model in the market


----------



## src2206 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks...
What about *LED panels*? There seem to sone available <10K from AOC and others. Should I even bother considering those for the nature of use I intend to put the panel in?


----------

